# Went shopping for a new 1 ton...



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

So, as the title say I'm shopping for a new 1 ton pick-up. My goal is to find the truck that suits me best, but the main goal is that it must be the best plow truck possible.

To be as fair as possible, I decided I should go and visit 3 dealers of the three main brands. Like everyon, I have my preferences, but I made my best to put them aside, as I want to make my choice logically, not emotionnally. 

So, I'll start by my impressions on the dealers. All of them, from whatever brand, had this arrogant attitude toward the two competitor brands. All of them couldn't stop talking **** about how their competitors product where outdated and blablabla. I would tell them a few times each that I wasn't here to know why the other trucks were ****, but mostly to know why THEIR product was better... Seems like they didn't care. So no favortism here, it felt like I was in one of those 1970's brand war. Meh. Something else that I didn't like: I knew their truck better than ALL the salesman I met. MAN, I mean, come on! You're living out of your product knowledge, I'm only a snow plower/lawn mower and I know better?! Are you kidding me? If I remember correctly, none of them could tell me the difference between electronic locking differential and a limited slip differential. That's a shame. Especially for pick-up salesman.

Now, my brand specific review: 
Before I go, here's a list that the truck must have:
Locking or limited slip diff
Rear window + mirror defrost
Snow plow prep package
A decent sound system, I can't stay two days straight in complete silence lol

2011 Ford f-350
Pro:
-New electronic locking diff on 2011+ (rear, front is limited slip, which is ok)
-6000lbs front axle rating
-New diesel engine, lots of power
Cons:
-Most options comes in "packages" so it's impossible to just take one (let's say a good soud system, nah impossible, you have to take the +5000$ lariat edition...)
Interest rates are shiiiiitttttt
-Relability is still unknow on their new engine

2011 Ram 3500
Pro:
-New interiors on the 2011, they really look like they're made with quality materials
-Relability of the Cummins
-You cake select most of the options you want "a la carte" so you pay for what you wants, that's it
Cons:
-5000lbs front axle rating... ***** what?!? What's the use to have a 3500 if the biggest plow I can put on it is a 7'6'' (verified on fisher and blizzard wed site with their E Match selection system)
-No limited diff in the front, only in the rear

2011 GM/Chev 3500
Pro:
-Duramax/Allison is the best motor/tranny combination out there...
-The frame feels pretty solid
-6000 lbs front axle rating (like ford)

Cons:
- The front on these truck is lower ( salesmans confirmed) than Ford and Dodge, so I'm pretty scared than once the plow would be on, I wouldn't be able to push snow over sidewalks without rubbing blizzard hangs pretty low already...
-Interior quality is far behing the two other brands in term of finish and quality.
-When you start to add a few options the price climb pretty fast


Now... I don't want to start a Brand war, I think I've been pretty honest and fair for all three brands. But I have a ****** feeling right now. I really don't know which one to choose. 

Ford interst rates are absolutely ridiculous, front axle ratings on the Dodge are a complete joke especially for a 3500, and the front end on the GM/chev is REALLY low, plus the interior is "meh".


I want to hear your truck shopping stories, your opinion of the brands/models, and if you bought a new truck in the last two years: are you happy with what you bought? Did you forget an option that today you can't help but say "argghh I shoud've added this?!?!


Edit: Oh btw I'm in Sherbrooke Qc Canada. (no, canada is not part of the usa and nor is it in europe... I'm sorry if it sounds cocky, but I swear that I heard this a few times already...)


----------



## nor'easter1 (Jan 28, 2003)

I have 2 08 f350 gas trucks and run 8'6 stainless xblades. They are beyond reliable yes even with the gas engine plenty of tourque I can push through anything with out the diesel cost. They both are the XLT model which is nice and confortable. The only con would be rough ride when they are empty you feel like you always want at least 500 lb's in the back smooths out the ride. I have owned Chevy's and they are nice better ride than ford but in all honesty the plows make then sag so low yes you can't get the truck to clear a curb with out bottoming out. Ford's because of clearance seem to rise above any curb as far as my experience goes. I was thinking of turning one over but you scare me with there bad financing deal right now.


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

nor'easter1;1282373 said:


> I have 2 08 f350 gas trucks and run 8'6 stainless xblades. They are beyond reliable yes even with the gas engine plenty of tourque I can push through anything with out the diesel cost. They both are the XLT model which is nice and confortable. The only con would be rough ride when they are empty you feel like you always want at least 500 lb's in the back smooths out the ride. I have owned Chevy's and they are nice better ride than ford but in all honesty the plows make then sag so low yes you can't get the truck to clear a curb with out bottoming out. Ford's because of clearance seem to rise above any curb as far as my experience goes. I was thinking of turning one over but you scare me with there bad financing deal right now.


I have a 2007 f-350 gasser 5.4 presently and I'm changing because I can't push anything.

And about the financing, well don't forget I'm in Canada. Over here we pay everything more for absoluetely no reason.

The financing Ford offered to me: 6.99% 72 months fixed
4.79% 72 months variable

The best financing I found is Dodge: 3% fixed for up to 84 months, That's great.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

The frame/sag issue has largely been solved on the 2011 chevies. I would not worry about the lower clearance without the plow-as the plow will be set to the same height regardless of vehicle make/model in order to scrape properly. The sag under load is what will cause the curb issue-and chevy has come a long way with the new frame setup. 

Also-before you buy a new diesel, do some research into the DEF and other systems and make sure you want one instead of a gasser.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

m_falafel;1282399 said:


> I have a 2007 f-350 gasser 5.4 presently and I'm changing because I can't push anything.


How long have you been plowing ?


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

grandview;1282407 said:


> How long have you been plowing ?


Hahah i was going to ask this.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Your post could start the old debate and really stir some people. This is only my opinion and everyone is welcome to one.I have driven all three for manys miles over the years. I personally would go with the Ford for a plow truck.If you don't need the diesel go with the gas. It will take about 100,000 miles to recoup the extra cost for the diesel option not factoring in maintenece costs. Chevy would be my second choice.
Usually Ford gives an $1000upfitter rebate for putting a plow on. Not sure how dealers flex on pricing in Canada but sometimes it is cheaper to order a truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Chevie..........................................c'est tout.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

-New electronic locking diff on 2011+ (rear, front is limited slip, which is ok)



ahhhhhhh no LS in front.....

Mine with the E locker is damn near unstopable with a Wideout pushing a blizzard


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

I was also shopping in late 2010-early 2011 for a new truck.
Now granted i wasnt looking for 3500/350
I was looking for a 2500. 
I also felt th Dodge interior was the nicest, that was the only positive for me for Dodge.

It was between Ford and GMC, Both way overpriced

With the new front axle weights on GMC it is pretty high.

I went with 0% for 72 not a penny down, bought a GMC 2500 crew cab, loaded SLE
Ford couldnt match the financing of Gov Motors
Both offered the $1000 plow rebate, hung a Western 8.6 Vplow on it. No sag,
well maybe an inch with no ballast

By the way, have a F350 with a 5.4 and a Blizzard 810 and havent found much it 
*couldn't* push( for the guy complaining about the 5.4)


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

tjlands;1282468 said:


> I was also shopping in late 2010-early 2011 for a new truck.
> Now granted i wasnt looking for 3500/350
> I was looking for a 2500.
> I also felt th Dodge interior was the nicest, that was the only positive for me for Dodge.
> ...


Wow... Is this a dream. Wish I could live in your country lol. Over here it's more like 6% 72 months. Haha, arse rape you say?

Btw, who cares how many years I've plowed?! (2 years if your really interested). 
My f-350 barely maintains 60mph on the highway with the plow on and 1500 lbs ballast in the rear. If I go slightly uphill it downshifts in 3rd at like 4000 rpm and screams like hell.

I need something that can go around without always having to floor it.

Sometimes I wonder if theres a problem with the motor on it, even if the ford thech says it's normal...


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Depending on what time of year you buy you can get 0%. When I bought my 09 GMC I could get 0% for 48 months or extra off for paying cash. You will pay more to get a good finance rate.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

I have two F250 with the 5.4, neither with a plow. One is a crew short box, the other is a reg long box. They are fuel pigs. The crew is tied to a dump trailer or a cargo trailer for the summer months and I can hear the sucking sound of fuel being slurped at a rate that would make a whirlpool seem like a childs toy. It's days are numbered. My 08 F350 is a diesel and no issues trailering or plowing aside from yes, it too drinks more than an alcoholic after welfare wednesday. The crew F250 is outta here, my F350 will take it's place and into a new F350 dually for the next 5 years or so. I have plowed for the last 8 years now, from light woosy a$$ you call that a snowfall snow to 27" of heavy wet Vancouver Island on the ocean deadweight cement snow. I prefer a diesel for all of the tasks that I require my trucks to take on. It is all up to the tasks that you are going to expect the vehicle to handle.


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

forbidden;1282491 said:


> I have two F250 with the 5.4, neither with a plow. One is a crew short box, the other is a reg long box. They are fuel pigs. The crew is tied to a dump trailer or a cargo trailer for the summer months and I can hear the sucking sound of fuel being slurped at a rate that would make a whirlpool seem like a childs toy. It's days are numbered. My 08 F350 is a diesel and no issues trailering or plowing aside from yes, it too drinks more than an alcoholic after welfare wednesday. The crew F250 is outta here, my F350 will take it's place and into a new F350 dually for the next 5 years or so. I have plowed for the last 8 years now, from light woosy a$$ you call that a snowfall snow to 27" of heavy wet Vancouver Island on the ocean deadweight cement snow. I prefer a diesel for all of the tasks that I require my trucks to take on. It is all up to the tasks that you are going to expect the vehicle to handle.


We had 80 cm (close to 3 foot of snow) in 24 hours last winter. I must be able to plow that.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Imagine dealing with the skihill where I used to live.... At the beginning of April the mid mountain base was 22.5 feet and it climbed from there. It was their biggest snowfall on record and the most snowfall in the world for a ski resort, all 30 minutes from ski level and the airport. Snow there is heavy wet crap that a gasser just did not like. I had constant calls from my friends asking to help them out as they were now behind and running their bobcat as their plows could no longer do the work in the same manner that the diesel could. Yes the gasser could do it by taking more passes but the diesel just did not even notice it. If you have the contracts in place for the work that will pay for the increase of the diesel powerplant or if you are going to be trailering as I do, I would head on over to the D side.


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

forbidden;1282495 said:


> Imagine dealing with the skihill where I used to live.... At the beginning of April the mid mountain base was 22.5 feet and it climbed from there. It was their biggest snowfall on record and the most snowfall in the world for a ski resort, all 30 minutes from ski level and the airport. Snow there is heavy wet crap that a gasser just did not like. I had constant calls from my friends asking to help them out as they were now behind and running their bobcat as their plows could no longer do the work in the same manner that the diesel could. Yes the gasser could do it by taking more passes but the diesel just did not even notice it. If you have the contracts in place for the work that will pay for the increase of the diesel powerplant or if you are going to be trailering as I do, I would head on over to the D side.


That's why a gasser is out of the question. All we have here is wet snow lol.

I think I'm hanging more and more on Ford's side.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I like Fords and GMCs. I think that you should definitely stay away from Dodge. But that's just me. I had bad luck with one of them in the past. Can't go wrong with Ford, but if your going diesel, Duramax and Allison are a nice combo. My 07 GMC is a lot lower than my Ford's and the plow mount scrapes sometimes. It kinda sucks, but you can get leveling kits for them.


----------



## alpine779 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love my 05 cummins no issues so far and I've got an 8'2 boss v with a bit of ballast in the back to offset it and it has handled it fine. I'm also quite sure the new 11 rams have a 5500 pound front gawr. Not the 6000 the other two have but more than the 5000 you quoted.


----------



## Chillerq (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a buddy who plows with a 2500 2009 chevy crew cab long bed. He has a fisher V on it and ive never heard him complain about hitting curbs. I know the one complex he does he drives on the side walks to plow them. Ive looked into the chevys for a new work truck, seems like their chassis is well put together.


----------



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

Im a chevrolet guy and have been my whole life, my personal equipment is all GM. I work on an estate where they supply the equipment including the trucks. They have a 2010 f-350 gasser and yes it usses a lot of gas but man let me tell you they take much more of a beating than the gm trucks, but they do ride like s***.. They have an 09 chevy dump that is in the shop all the time. The dodge in my oppinion is the best looking but not the best product.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

I dont think you can go wrong with any of the three. They all have strengths and weakness's. Your buying new, so there is a warranty.

I would take the torqshift in a ford before the allison in a chevy any day. From my experience as a tech the torqshift holds up to abuse much better than the allison. Ive worked on just as many 6.7 cummins motors in f-650's and 750's as I have 6.4 powerstrokes. I do not have much experience working on the duramax. Everything I hear about the new motor appears to be good. 

The 6.7 ford diesel has seen very few problems. I feel as if it has already proven itself superior to 6.0l and 6.4's. I also feel as if it has been more reliable than the 6.7 cummins in the f-650's and 750's... We work on them both and see far more 6.7 cummins that 6.7 fords. However there are differences between the cummins in a 650, 750 versus the dodge pickup. So I have little experience with the 6.7 cummins in a dodge. 

In the end prefer fords, but like I said before you cant go wrong with any of them. Just take whoever gives you the best deal and don't look back. About how you said the new ford diesel isn't proven, that may be true, but the duramax and the cummins have recieved major changes in the past few years as well. So I wouldn't factor that into your decision. In reality from 2003 until 2007 ford used a 6.0l in a superduty and until 2010 in econolines every year with very minor revisions. Chevy has used several different motors within the same time frame, the lb7, lby, lbz, I dont remember specifically what they called them, but you need to know all of the diesels offered in 2011 are pretty new and depending who you talk to they may or may not be "proven"


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Never had a problem with my Ford and the 5.4 in it.(just reliving the past)Thumbs Up


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

For our area, our 3/4 ton 5.4 truck gets it done but when compared to a diesel, it just seems like you are beating on it so much more.

I've had a 7.3, a 6.0 and 3 - 6.4's - the 6.4's really have given us minimal problems and they will push anything with so little effort.

I just bought a 6.7, drove it home today. A lot of power, better mileage at this point, but first impression is it's sluggish of the line or in 1st gear - makes me wonder about plowing but we'll give it time - no choice really.


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

Why are you driving over curbs?If that's the case buy a Unimog and be done with it...Like I tell my guys "Stay off the curbs" and buy a GMC


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I opted for a 2011 F350 gas (6.2) standard cab XL. Found the right truck w/ power equipment group, Sync, plow prep, etc. This truck has everything I could want. My older XLT doesn't have as much as this XL. As for the engine, there's a ton of power with the new 6.2 gas and I average around 9-10 plowing/salting with an 8611 and 1 skid of salt. Lock the differential and plow mostly in 2wd. Factory tires are JUNK! I think this is common with all brands though. There is an upgrade but I think it's for 18" aluminum wheels and all terrain tires. 

I looked hard between chevy and ford and in the end I thought the ford was a better built truck. I went with commercial financing through Citi. My dealer set it up for me. They treated me well. Sticker on the truck was around $36,700 and I walked out the door at $30,090. No sales tax for commercial motor carrier. You're in Canada so I don't know what taxes are up there.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Here are a couple ideas. Don't go over curbs (as someone else said), and take the reasonable interior of a GM. 

OR, and this may be a better option...

Don't finance through Ford. Go to YOUR bank and get the financing there. Pay cash to the dealership and use your own financing from elsewhere. Hell, in today's economics, GMAC may even loan you money for a Ford since it's a loan that makes them money


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

framer1901;1283220 said:


> For our area, our 3/4 ton 5.4 truck gets it done but when compared to a diesel, it just seems like you are beating on it so much more.
> 
> I've had a 7.3, a 6.0 and 3 - 6.4's - the 6.4's really have given us minimal problems and they will push anything with so little effort.
> 
> I just bought a 6.7, drove it home today. A lot of power, better mileage at this point, but first impression is it's sluggish of the line or in 1st gear - makes me wonder about plowing but we'll give it time - no choice really.


I'm not certain, but I'm pretty sure they designed the 1st to be sluggish intentionally. 800 lb. ft. can get you into trouble real fast.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

It's a 6 speed...makes for a big 1st gear.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

its torque management, limiting the fuel delivery off the line. My 6.4 used to have that if you stomped the pedal from a stop then it would start a rush of acceleration. but it was dangerous too, if you need to get going you need to get going!

since i deleted the dpf and installed the mini maxx tuner, the truck is a beast, no more hesitation off the line (tuned that out) and much better mileage.


----------

